# Lock up your firearms!!!!!



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi Y'all,

I just want to say how important it is to keep your firearms in a safe and secure way, where unauthorized persons CANNOT get a hold of them. This includes your own kids.

I know a lot of people that just throw away the locks that comes with the firearms and I understand. But there are other ways to keep your firearms secure. Like a gun cabinet and safes and other quick release locks and safes.

There are many reasons to keep your own firearms secured. I dont think I need to list them as we are all adults here.

All gun owner should be responsible for their own firearms. Keep it locked up, so crooks cant get a hold of them. Children does not have access to them and even other family members that are not authorized to use them.

Bad things will not happen if the firearms were properly secured. So if you do not practice securing your firearms to prevent other from gaining access to them then you should not own a firearm. Go get a pepper spray or something.

If you want to argue things like: "well I have a handgun next to me when I sleep" then, sure you can have it next to you but you can easily lock it back up when you wake up or before you leave the house. When you come home dont just lay your CC handgun on the counter. either keep it in a lock drawer or something.

I am just sayin. I know most of you are mature enough to understand what I am getting at. For those of you who dont get it, start asking.
Thanks


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Such action may prevent a mass tragedy


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

All sounds good but that has nothing to do with what happened. And sadly we will never get the truth. Lot of question that need to be ask but they will not get ask. There was something wrong and it did not just come up.
Deal with the sick, problem people before they act. 
Yes secure your weapons but if someone wants to steal they will you can not stop them.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

the state of Massachusetts requires you to keep them locked or in a secure container.
if for some reason the police enter your home, such as a med emergency and see them laying around unlocked, they will be seized and you will loose your ltc.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I consider my locked home to be a secure container


----------



## Randywag (Nov 29, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Yes secure your weapons but if someone wants to steal they will you can not stop them.


+1

If someone wants something bad enough, they WILL get it


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Locking them up is good, gun control does not work, if that murderous pos, hadnt got it from his mom,
He would have found them somewhere else,


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Securing weapons is not the problem, and nowhere near it. Furthermore, I would imagine nobody here needs to be told to keep weapons out of the hands of their toddlers or any mentally-defective family members.

Rather than spend time typing again, I'll just offer this writing from this morning. Take it for what it is worth to you.

Our Future America. What Did You Expect?


----------



## nadja (May 1, 2012)

A very good read Denton. I would like to add something here . IF you have a youngen' in your bunch or even older one, that has even a little bit of mental problems, don't be in such denial. Admit that one of yours is not quite up to par, and take extra steps to get said one into a good treatment program. If you also have firearms, take all steps nec to prevent them from falling into the ill ones hands at any costs. I really thing that this is the major scope of the problem. 

IF one of your neighbors is in that position, (mentally ill) then also make some kind of effort to keep him/her away from firearms. Think about it. Would any "normal" person do something like this ? Of course not, so, maybe everybody can help on this growing problem we seem to have.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good Read


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Absolutely. Mental illness does not happen in a vacuum. It is also lunacy to ignore the side effects of happy pills, and it is equally silly to think that potentially dangerous people can be handed stabilization medication and always take them as prescribed. 

Not only that, but it is not within reason to not train children young and expect them to understand important things, like firearms. My son, for example, had a pretty good understanding of what the S&W mdl. 586 would do to an object, what would happen to a body were it to be struck, and what would happen to him were he to touch it without my permission. This is no different than what one would do with a nail gun, a table saw or the keys to the T-Bird. Take the mystery from the weapon, set rules and have an understanding of the consequences of violating the rules. The boy is now 22, and is more mature and responsible than most adults I know.

None of this, on the other hand addresses the spiritual disease that is killing us.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

I dont want this to be political or gun control or what not.

I just want everyone to be a responsible gun owner and try to keep their firearms secure. No point of blaming anyone or looking for answers. If we all just do our small itty bitty part. Then at least we did something. Or tried. (In all seriousness, even if guns wasnt involved, a knife will still be as lethal. Look up the cases in China in recent months.) So guns are not the problem. But as gun owner we should be at least be responsible of our own guns by keeping them secure. (Sorry I think I went a little about gun control there)

We are all smart enough to own guns. Where else everyone else will be using sticks and stones. So lets be smart so that the stick and stone owners wont get to our guns. Thats all.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Denton said:


> Take the mystery from the weapon, set rules and have an understanding of the consequences of violating the rules.
> 
> .


This is important. Make sure everyone in the household understand that it is not a toy and set strict rules.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My guns are scattered throughout the house. My weapons are not trophies, they are operational tools that are absolutely of no use if they are locked away. Being a cognizant, discerning man, I am able to observe and analyze my environment. As a matter of fact, I guess it is obvious that I bristle at being told to act like the lowest common denominator or the mindless, do as you are told, crowd.

Yes, there are people to blame, their agenda obvious to those who are still able to discern right from wrong, and the results of that agenda is coming close to finishing off what was once a promising society. Who is to blame? We are, of course. WE, The People, decided to blindly follow the authors of the agenda.

I saw this mess coming, even when I was a young soldier. Looking back at what a young enlisted man saw yet so many of his countrymen have been to undisciplined to realize, I look at my military service in the same way John Adams viewed his great service to the nation:

*"Posterity! You will never know how much it cost the present Generation to preserve your Freedom! I hope you will make good use of it. If you do not, I shall repent in Heaven, that I ever took half the Pains to preserve it."*

Sorry about the argumentative manner, I'm just feeling very disgusted with the way things are going down, and know where it will all lead.


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

what happened to calling a spade a spade?:shockbefore y"all get started im black:grinor evil evil all this feel good crap is killing us.
all this you must respect me without giving it, you must pay for my children, while i dont work, you owe me im entitled.
then you live in the burbs(again not everyone) or you are a tree hugger thinking that this give peace a chance b.s will keep you safe!
And just because you dont like guns, you think you can impose your ideas on me, cause i want to protect my family, you can make laws
telling me that i cant own the kind of firearm i want!!! the bad black rifle, the high cap mags, the full auto!!

you think that we are stupid!! you think that we are not as smart as the gov, or the police(what morons you are) We know enough to know enough to lock our weapons up. (not you op this is to the libs)And when things like this happen you look at us(gun owners)as we are all criminals. But and want to take away our 2a rights::rambo::::rambo::::rambo::::rambo::::rambo:: Untill it happens to you.
But the weapons used were lawfully obtained, but this pos bent on mayhem killed his own MOTHER!!! to do something illegal.
so weapon bans dont work sorry for the tangent BUT A ARMED SOCIETY IS A POLITE SOCIETY!!! but you are right sir, keep em locked up
but thats all you can do, but locks only to keep honest people honest.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

kyletx1911a1 said:


> but you are right sir, keep em locked up
> but thats all you can do, but locks only to keep honest people honest.


And remember, when seconds count, the police are only minutes away.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> Such action may prevent a mass tragedy


 really?

22 Chinese schoolchildren hurt in stabbing spree - World - CBC News


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

i commisioned a bed safe yesterday to lift my matteress & springs easily. cause i do have my shit out. i began to think about it. my shit is insured, but the devistation my collection could do to a family in the wrong hands i dont find being endeminified in a loss being my biggest worry- but what are my guns doing now. ill put a majority away. but not all.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

My wife stays home, creating wonderful edibles for li'l ol' me. She is Annie Oakley with the Taurus handguns we have strewn. Nobody is getting our stuff. Well, maybe one bullet at a time, but that doesn't count. :grin:


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

aquahull said:


> i consider my locked home to be a secure container


what you or i would consider, is not what the state does.

Here, the law, we all feel it is an intrusion of our right of privacy.

Even a locked closet will not do as far as the state goes.

If you have a break-in and loose any to it and they were unsecured, you will loose your license.

The state has a "must issue" fid law, this is what you will end up with, low cap long guns only.

You can argue it in court if you can afford it.

Personally, i prefer to keep mine secured, they are worth too much money to leave lying around.

I have several safes, and i keep my gas torch cutting heads and plasma torches locked up in them.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

This just brings up another reason we are in such a mess. Milwaukee Wisconsin you can get arrested for breaking in to many homes and never do jail time. It can take as long as two days for LEO to show up for a home invasion call.
Even then they may call you back and tell you to come in a file a report. You should be safe in your home as should be you weapons but we allow BG's to use you home as a debit card.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Yes sir, crime pays and it pays very lucritively I might add. Until we make the cost of being a criminal too cost prohibitive to engage in it will continue to be a problem in our society in plague proportions.

As a society there are a few things we need to teach people to understand...

If your a thief and you break into my home, there is a possibility your going to get shot and that as a result you might die or be crippled.

As a Armed Robbery you have to understand that when you rob a gas station, a 7-11 or a bank there is a good possibility that you will get shot and it will cost you your life or leave you crippled for life.

As a Murder, you should understand that not all would be victims are defenseless and they might be better armed and better skilled at it than you are and you might end up being the one with a tag tied to your big toe in the refrigerator.

As a Child Molester, you need to understand as a parent if I catch you I am probably going to do very bad things to you in return. Things that would make Hitler look like a patron saint!

We need to teach the above folks that they may end up with the short end of the stick and that as a society we wont allow them to file frivalous law suits for their misfortune and that were not going to let them hide behind the law thats supposed to protect us not them. We dont care that they came from a broken family, we dont care that they wet the bed every night and we dont care if they are white, black, poor or rich.

Im not that old but I remember a time when stupidity used to hurt...We had a whole lot less of it back then. You know what I am sayin'?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Just had a teen age kid at his mother direction beat an old man to death. Teen got 4 1/2 years he may serve 2 mom walked as part of the deal.
So what have we leaned today?


----------



## cannon (Nov 11, 2012)

Our home is often unattended as the wife and I work and go camping. I keep my firearms in a large fireproof safe. I don't want them stolen as I enjoy them and I don't want one of them used in a crime.

If I were going to suggest how someone handle their firearms. I'd say leave them where you can get to them when home but put them in the safe when the house is empty. Just a suggestion though. Do what works best for you.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Smitty901 said:


> Just had a teen age kid at his mother direction beat an old man to death. Teen got 4 1/2 years he may serve 2 mom walked as part of the deal.
> So what have we leaned today?


What I have learned in the past 30 years is that America has changed so much that it could not be a natural progress but a well thought out plan.


----------



## Mr B (Nov 23, 2012)

Very good read.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

shotlady said:


> i commisioned a bed safe yesterday to lift my matteress & springs easily. cause i do have my shit out. i began to think about it. my shit is insured, but the devistation my collection could do to a family in the wrong hands i dont find being endeminified in a loss being my biggest worry- but what are my guns doing now. ill put a majority away. but not all.


Ah, the old conundrum. I too have a safe for the same reason, but have 3 firearms that never see the darkness of it. What good does a firearm do when its locked in the safe?


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

Growing up with five of us kids in the house, my dad always kept his rifles locked up in his closet, but his revolver on the top shelf of my moms closet. He always kept them locked up not just for our safety, but in the hopes of keeping them hidden from anyone else. He's been trying to save for a gun safe, but money seems to usually be tight lol We will both go in together for one, as we don't want them stolen (lot of money invested in them), or used for illegal activities.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Better hide them after today's speech locking them will do you know good.


----------



## Hardknocks24 (Nov 8, 2012)

Good message!!!! Dicks sporting is pulling all ar 15's off the self because of one jack wagon .be warn .goverment getting ready to pull ammo and make it where it's basicly sayingkeep all weapons you want but ammo is going to be harder to get you think .


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Wallmart pullled there online add for some of theres as well. Bushmaster just lost the bank... Kneejerk guncontrol.. or whatever you want to call it.


----------



## jandor123 (Oct 24, 2012)

This is just silly, where are the adults? Do people really think that the gun jumped into the arms of this insane person and said "Please kill little children.." What cartoons are they watching? Why is an inanimate object the problem? Why isnt the warped mind of the killer the problem? What if he had used a machette? Would there be all these empassioned cries for new "Assault Machette" laws. I just cannot understand the reasoning of blaming a tool for the actions of the wielder of the tool.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

I call it insanity. Really. Ive never been in a zombie invasion. What would it REALLY look like. For what its worth walked by the HS today and got a were ready from a kid too young to buy alcohol.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

Boy brings guns to school. See this is why you should lock up your guns. So children in your house dont grab one and go to school and end up getting charged. The parents should be charge in this case.

Utah boy charged with bringing gun to school, cites fears of Newtown attack - Yahoo! News


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

Denton said took the words straight out of my mouth!! I love being able to just like a post Residence spill the beans about my entire thoughts it's a lot easier this way!!


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

if you do not have the ability to Train Your Children in a way to where they know what the facts are and what the consequences are than absolutely get a safe . . . Mine will bit be locked up they do me NO GOOD behind a combination, I would rather train my children well advanced in guns in the effects of Guns then waste money on being lazy and just throwing them in a safe


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

my kids are well behaved, just in case some one gets into my abode, like a crook. again the one by my bed is non negotiable.


----------



## k_rasmussen (Dec 21, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> I consider my locked home to be a secure container


Is It?

Might wanna consider it isn't. forgive me if you live in a fort.


----------



## 9UC (Dec 21, 2012)

Just a newbies response, just joined today, but as we have had a few break in in our HOA in the near three years we've lived in this location, I ask the wife if she would double check on me and ask if I've locked the safe any time we leave the house.


----------

